# inserting canula's



## Akasha (Nov 15, 2011)

I appear to be have trouble inserting canula's with my off hand.

I can put them in the right side of my tummy, using my right hand. no problem.
Inserting onto left side of tummy, using left hand the first one i took out after just under two days as it was hurting. It bled profoundly when i took it out. 
I tried again last night, and i could get it to pierce the skin. 

Does anyone else struggle with this?


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 15, 2011)

I use a device to insert mine , have you not got one ?


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 15, 2011)

Akasha said:


> I appear to be have trouble inserting canula's with my off hand.
> 
> I can put them in the right side of my tummy, using my right hand. no problem.
> Inserting onto left side of tummy, using left hand the first one i took out after just under two days as it was hurting. It bled profoundly when i took it out.
> ...



Mine usually bleed a little when I take mine out (steel cannulas), I change mine on average every 36 hours to 2 days.  Do you use 'Lift Plus' (available on prescription) it is a good spray that enables you to lift the adhesive much easier, certainly reduces my site from bleeding.


----------



## Akasha (Nov 15, 2011)

Its not so much the bleeding thats the problem. More the inserting .


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm only just starting, but set changes cause me the most anxiety about the whole pump business. Had ketones this morning for the first time since I can't remember when.

Trouble is, at this stage I don't have enough info to go on about whether it's the set that is the problem, or something else. Cannula/delivery problems were my last bit of pump-aversion to get over and at the start of my second week on insulin it's not very reassuring to have had 2 failures already. Especially since this sort of cannula was the only one I had any success with in my saline week. 

Just telling myself to keep on carrying on.


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 15, 2011)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I'm only just starting, but set changes cause me the most anxiety about the whole pump business. Had ketones this morning for the first time since I can't remember when.
> 
> Trouble is, at this stage I don't have enough info to go on about whether it's the set that is the problem, or something else. Cannula/delivery problems were my last bit of pump-aversion to get over and at the start of my second week on insulin it's not very reassuring to have had 2 failures already. Especially since this sort of cannula was the only one I had any success with in my saline week.
> 
> Just telling myself to keep on carrying on.



I've been pumping for just over 7 months now Mike, I have to say cannulas are still a problem for me....or maybe it's my sites??? They often bleed on removal, sting on delivery of insulin sometimes (usually change my cannula if that happens now) and generally leave a sore area.  BUT I still get much better control than MDI ......a cannula might hit a 'lumpy bit' now and then leading to high sugar levels, but hey, that used to happen on MDI sometimes.  I just wish the delivery of insulin was a little more sophisticated, but I wouldn't go back to MDI.  What sort of cannula are you using? I tried 6,8 and 10mm steel and find 8mm the best but can use 10mm, I had problems with teflon.


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 15, 2011)

Akasha said:


> Its not so much the bleeding thats the problem. More the inserting .



Steel or teflon?.....I assume you are using steel as you would be using a 'loading device' with teflon.  I don't understand why you have a problem inserting steel if they are 90 degree cannulas......I find it easy with left or right hand.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 15, 2011)

Phil65 said:


> What sort of cannula are you using? I tried 6,8 and 10mm steel and find 8mm the best but can use 10mm, I had problems with teflon.



Thanks Phil - good to hear.

On my saline week I tried 9mm and angled but had all failures. The only one which appeared to work were 6mm 90-degree QuickSets. 9mm ones were very uncomfortable and appeared to be poking into the muscle later (one was bent at 90 degrees at the end).

Since going live I've had 3 sucesses, 2 failures and the current one on which the jury is still out.

I'm pretty sure I messed up the first failure at the gym yesterday by lying on it as it was fine for 12 hours or so earlier.

Early days. I'm sure it will get better! Everything else about the pump I absolutely *LOVE*!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 15, 2011)

You appear to be saying you can't do it with your left hand?  Why use your left hand, just use your right hand?  I can't do diddly with my left hand and I most certainly wouldn't attempt anything like jabbing meself with it!


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 15, 2011)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Thanks Phil - good to hear.
> 
> On my saline week I tried 9mm and angled but had all failures. The only one which appeared to work were 6mm 90-degree QuickSets. 9mm ones were very uncomfortable and appeared to be poking into the muscle later (one was bent at 90 degrees at the end).
> 
> ...



If in any doubt Mike, change your cannula, I sometimes change it twice in a day, although not the norm. Glad you Like your pump.....I knew you would....even though you had pump aversion!


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 15, 2011)

trophywench said:


> You appear to be saying you can't do it with your left hand?  Why use your left hand, just use your right hand?  I can't do diddly with my left hand and I most certainly wouldn't attempt anything like jabbing meself with it!



.....that was my first thought?


----------



## Akasha (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm using the silhuette canulas. which are 45 degree inserts. 
The inserting device wouldn't get it through the skin. 

The one that hurt and bleed upon removal I had inserted with my right hand on left side of tummy.


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 15, 2011)

Akasha said:


> I'm using the silhuette canulas. which are 45 degree inserts.
> The inserting device wouldn't get it through the skin.
> 
> The one that hurt and bleed upon removal I had inserted with my right hand on left side of tummy.



Have you tried the 90 degree ones? They go in nice and flat and very easy to insert.


----------



## Cumbrianlass (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Akasha,

Where are you trying to use the sils? 

I know I have success with the serter device in my tummy (can press the button with either hand) - but not in my leg - the first time I tried it it 'bounced off' and didn't go in and the second time it just glided barerly under the skin - (I could see it and had to take it out) - so I have avoided that area since.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey Phil - I reckon the inserter devices for these 'other brands' of cannula can't be as robust as the ones you and I use!

There is just No Way Phil or I would ever ever get the needle to bounce off us.  (althopugh I did do it one day when I forgot to take the plastic cap off the needle!!)


----------



## Unicornz (Nov 15, 2011)

Akasha said:


> I'm using the silhuette canulas. which are 45 degree inserts.
> The inserting device wouldn't get it through the skin.
> 
> The one that hurt and bleed upon removal I had inserted with my right hand on left side of tummy.



How strange! I use the inserter device with my Silhouettes and I never have any problems with them (except when I forget to take the protective plastic tube off the end of the needle, in which case it bounces off the skin and won't go in, but I'm sure you thought of that  ) 

I actually can't insert Silhouettes manually, I tried once but I am such a wuss! Every time it came close to going through the skin it hurt and I couldn't push through lol. 

Are you sure the inserting device isn't faulty? Is the cannula locked into place when you put it in etc so it can't move? I've actually got two of them, if you think yours might be faulty I could send you my spare one?


----------



## Akasha (Nov 15, 2011)

Im not using the inserters. 
Everytime tried it just indented the skin and didnt pierce. (nurses had same prob when trying to fit the CGM) 
Am inserting by hand, into stomach. not tried other areas yet.

Was advised by nurse to not use the 90 degree ones as i am not very well padded in the stomach area.


----------



## Unicornz (Nov 15, 2011)

That's some tough skin you've got there then  I guess in that case maybe you just need a bit more practice with manually inserting? I sometimes have to change cannulas twice in a row if I've hit a blood vessel or a muscle so it can be a bit annoying now and then but just stick with it until it goes right!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Nov 15, 2011)

I self insert the angled cannula but I do use tenderlink teflon though..

I do have problems inserting on my left hand side of my stomach, but this is I have frozen shoulders and it's difficult to move my arm back, but it doesn't cause any bleeding etc..  Just becomes awkward to insert my cannula and my I'm am slightly restricted with area that I can insert to..


----------



## schmeezle (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi Akasha,
I use the 13 mm Silhoutte.  Since I've only used the inserter - afraid to try manually - my needle angle/depth should be fairly consistent at 30 deg.  Maybe you can try lightening up the insertion angle to 20-40 deg (instruction spec).

It might be worth considering other sites.  My sides and lower back work for me when I'm giving stomach a break.  In search of more sites, I'm in the middle of 2nd run on bum.

I can relate to your jamming experience with the cgm.  For me, stomach is a forbidden place, at least until I put-on some lbs.  These days, I prefer sides and lower back.  The readings are consistent with virtually no-pain after insertion - not so much the case with stomach.  The back can be a bit tricky to set at times.

Finally....my pump trainer suggested inserting infusion sets while standing.  It's been my sole method.

Best of luck,


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 17, 2011)

schmeezle said:


> Hi Akasha,
> I use the 13 mm Silhoutte.  Since I've only used the inserter - afraid to try manually - my needle angle/depth should be fairly consistent at 30 deg.  Maybe you can try lightening up the insertion angle to 20-40 deg (instruction spec).
> 
> It might be worth considering other sites.  My sides and lower back work for me when I'm giving stomach a break.  In search of more sites, I'm in the middle of 2nd run on bum.
> ...



Wow Brian,  I am surprised you use 13mm if you are very slim!   I insert whilst standing too.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 17, 2011)

Phil 

AFAIK the 13mm is the shorter Silhouette, since it goes in at an angle the depth reached should be similar to a 6mm 90 degree one I think. Silhouettes also come in 17mm. I tried one of those (inserted manually) but it seemed to hit muscle


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 17, 2011)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Phil
> 
> AFAIK the 13mm is the shorter Silhouette, since it goes in at an angle the depth reached should be similar to a 6mm 90 degree one I think. Silhouettes also come in 17mm. I tried one of those (inserted manually) but it seemed to hit muscle



ahhhh! thanks Mike, I've never used Sils....what you say makes sense now!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 17, 2011)

LOL Phil - you and I can't - they aren't compatible with the Combo!

Always always standing up!


----------



## Akasha (Nov 17, 2011)

I currently have inserted on onto my left side, and it feels really comfortable.

Nurse had a prod at my tummy yesterday and said that it may have just been a bad spot to try. She also said that they dont have to be inserted left to right / Right to left. I thought they did 

Yep, its the 13mm silhuettes. For those who havn't met me, I'm 4ft 11 and about 7 stone wringing wet  I agree, the advise to insert standing up was one of the best bits of advise.

My cold is also dissappearing now, so fingers crossed it will all settle down shortly.


----------



## Lauren (Nov 21, 2011)

Inserting cannulas still stresses me out and I have been pumping nearly a year now!

I had a time when if I tried to insert it on my left side (using my right hand, I'm right-handed), it would go in at a funny angle and the sticker would get stuck to my quikserter! I just angled my hand differently and it stopped doing it.

Because I get so panicky and anxious sometimes, I tend to stick to my right side as I find it easier to insert on that side. It's fine to do this as long as you aren't sticking to the same site and are moving it around that side.

My advice is use an inserter, a second and it's over  I've rarely had cannula failures using mine.


----------

